# Which international city(s) would you like to live in?



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

As in what city(s) outside your country would you like to live in?

Do it in the following format

From: USA

To: London, Budapest, Stockholm, Helsinki, Bilbao, Cape Town, Durban, Bogota, Melbourne, Auckland


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Turkey,

(in no specific order) Tokyo, Hong Kong, Rio de Janeiro, Auckland, Florence, Helsinki, Reykjavik, Genoa, Monte Carlo, Kyoto, Berlin, Tel Aviv, Valetta(Malta), Honolulu

I'm sure the list could be longer but can't think of any cities I'd like to live in right now.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

From: UAE

to: NZ


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

From: Netherlands

To: Amsterdam, Barcelona, Hong Kong, New York, San Francisco, Singapore and Sydney.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

From: USA
To: Madrid, Buenos Aires, Vancouver, Berlin, Paris, London and Toronto.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

From Canada

To Portland, SF and Honolulu.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

From USA:

to: Paris and Kyoto [I've actually lived in these 2 cities for several months at a time.]

If I so choose, I can probably get myself transferred to work in: London, Prague, Hong Kong.

I would like to try living for a time in: Rome, Madrid, Berlin, somewhere in Bali.

I have lots of friends in Vienna. So I guess I wouldn't mind living there for a time.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

From: Denmark

To: Oslo, Hong Kong, Tokyo, New York, Monaco


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

From: USA

To: Seoul


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

From: Australia

To: New York, Hong Kong, San Francisco, Rome


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

San Fransisco or Auckland or Sydeny


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

From: United Kingdom and already lived in Bahamas, Dominican Republic, Egypt, Greece, Portugal, Spain and Turkey.

To: Barcelona, Innsbruck, Ivalo (or any Finish city within the Arctic circle), Orlando, Salzburg, Perth (Australia).


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

From: Netherlands

(happy to live here forever but if I had to move it would be) To:
Berlin, Zurich, Perth, Salt Lake City, Denver, Houston, Phoenix, Los Angeles


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

From: The Netherlands

To: New York, London, Edinburgh, Denver


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

From: Australia

To: Berlin, Taipei, Shanghai, New York


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

From: Pakistan

To: (long-term) the two greatest cities in the world - Dubai or Singapore
(short-term like a year max) Manhattan, Chicago, Tokyo, Hong Kong (only one that might move to long-term), some Northern city in Scandanavia.


----------



## ronok (Dec 3, 2013)

From: Bangladesh

To: New York


----------



## Birmingham (May 29, 2007)

From UK:

To: New York, Boston, Toronto, Vancouver, Boston, Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

From:Germany
To:New York, London, Tokyo, Moscow, Hong Kong, Singapur but I can imagine Shenzhen, Chingqing and other chinese Boomtowns too, as long as there is not so much smog


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

In reality I wouldn't move away from from Finland. But I'm of course interested many places.

From: Finland

To: Berlin, Budapest, Singapore, Tokyo, Rome, Bangkok, Seoul, Bucharest, Tallinn, Wien, Wellington, Krakow, Hong Kong and some others.


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

From: Bombay, India

To: Tokyo, Japan


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

From: Copenhagen, Denmark

To: Seattle or NY


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

From (Southern) Italy: 
I think London has the best city vibe in Europe by having different nationalities and styles of living, also, it doesn't look too "urban chaos", especially in some neighborhoods, when compared with the likes of New York and Paris (especially the first one), because it is quite sprawled, which is an advantage and a disadvantage.. too bad it is sometimes too expensive.. therefore I go with London


----------



## devendra1 (Apr 14, 2010)

From : Pune India

To : San Fransisco, New York, London, Paris, (Any town in Switzerland), Dubai, Singapore, Bangkok, Shanghai, Hongkong, Tokyo and offcourse Mumbai


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

From: Putrajaya, Malaysia

To: Tokyo,Incheon,Bandar Seri Begawan(Brunei),Melbourne,Taiwan


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Canada

Long-term: Seattle, Portland, SF, NYC, London, Sydney, Melbourne, Auckland

Short-term: HK, Tokyo, Seoul, Taipei


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


> From Canada
> 
> To Portland, SF and Honolulu.


I always thought Canadians could live in the US for 1/2 of a year each year without a visa :dunno:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Country: USA

Cities: Barcelona, Buenos Aires, Hong Kong, Kyoto, London, Madrid (lived for 6mos), Paris, Rio de Janeiro, Tokyo

I prefer New York or Washington though so I think I'll stay put in the USA


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

me too, id rather move to NYC, SF or San Diego


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

from Manila

to Prague


----------



## -:UberMann:- (Dec 9, 2009)

Maybe only San Francisco.


----------



## UncleScrooge (Nov 29, 2009)

From Finland

Copenhagen, Prague, Oslo, Berlin


----------



## Levathian (Apr 28, 2010)

From: Australia


To: San Francisco, New York, Berlin


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

From: Argentina

To: Any city in Cuba, Shanghai, Dubai, Kuwait city, Doha, Moscow, Rio de Janeiro, London, Sydney, Paris, Istanbul, any Vietnamese or Italian acity, Pyongyang (I like it's urbanism, not it's far right dictatorship), Republic of San Marino, or some town in a polynesian country.


----------



## sapolio (Oct 15, 2013)

from: peru 

to panama city, mexico city, new york, curitiba, paris, buenos aires, san juan,tokio,seul,dubai



santiago :troll:


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

From: India
To: Fort Collins, Colorado (US)


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

From: The UK

Tokyo, Osaka, Fukuoka, Seoul, Busan, Hong Kong.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

From: Latvia
To: Canary Islands


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)

I miss London


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

From: Barcelona

To: Sao Paulo, Moscow, Paris, NY, London


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

LtBk said:


> It doesn't have to be Europe to be interesting.


At least from the outsider view it looks an extreme sprawl with a small urban centre which seems to have suffered the "destroy historical buildings + put huge parking lot" phase.. to a lesser extent, this still seems to be happening (like in Third Ward) where however they seem to be converting a wasted parking space in something useful (I wonder what it is)


----------



## Dmerdude (Jun 18, 2012)

Like a year: NYC, London

Shorter (~3 months): Rio, Milan or Rome or Madrid or Barcelona, Paris, Istanbul


----------



## Cerises (Apr 17, 2005)

From: Greece

To: Paris, London, New York, LA, Raleigh, Boston (the latter of which I might end up moving to anyway).


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Toronto, or Chicago, Singapore.


----------



## Dmerdude (Jun 18, 2012)

Ashok said:


> Toronto, or Chicago, Singapore.


You are cheating, needs to be international 

I woulda picked Montreal as #1.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

koolio said:


> In the US south (or maybe all of US) my favourite city is Austin. I heard it has crappy public transit but it sounds ace in every other aspect.


Compared to other parts of the South, Austin is like Japan in terms of its public transportation.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

There are many cities that I would be willing to _try_ to live in, but I probably don't have a very good idea how life would actually be. Having said that, here is my loosely-derived list:

From: Toronto

To: Boston, San Francisco, Miami, Lausanne, Lucerne, Davos, Bern, Zurich, Geneva, Vienna, Salzburg, Innsbruck, Klagenfurt, Graz, Ljubljana, Koper, Budapest, Munich, Nuremburg, Berlin, Prague, Brno, Karlovy Vary, Bratislava, Krakow, Wroclaw, Gdansk, Poznan, Florence, Madrid, Palma de Mallorca, Dubrovnik, Lisbon, Atlantis, Stockholm, Copenhagen, Helsinki, Oslo, Amsterdam, Bruges, Buenos Aires, Santiago, Monterrey, Sydney, and whatever city is the best in New Zealand (Auckland? Wellington?).


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Dmerdude said:


> You are cheating, needs to be international
> 
> I woulda picked Montreal as #1.


I consider them international - u can't really get more international than Toronto! Really - u have every part of the world living in Harmony.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Ashok said:


> I consider them international - u can't really get more international than Toronto! Really - u have every part of the world living in Harmony.


I guess the grass is always greener on the other side, because I am looking forward to moving.


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

I live in Shanghai, I have been here for about 4 and a half years, so I am sick of it. Sick of China in general too. 

If I had to choose a new city it would be Barcelona, or San Francisco. I love those two cities.


----------



## MikeVonJ (Oct 3, 2009)

From: Brazil

To: London, Berlin, Toronto, Chicago, Sydney.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Severiano said:


> I live in Shanghai, I have been here for about 4 and a half years, so I am sick of it. Sick of China in general too.
> 
> If I had to choose a new city it would be Barcelona, or San Francisco. I love those two cities.


Why are you sick of Shanghai? And if you are why are you still there? Have you been to Korea/Taiwan/Japan?


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Marbur66 said:


> I guess the grass is always greener on the other side, because I am looking forward to moving.


Well, I thought it doesnt make sense to nominate a city you already live in. 

I don't feel Montreal is international - but only because I am soooo used to it! Montreal to me is very very local!


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Ashok said:


> Well, I thought it doesnt make sense to nominate a city you already live in.
> 
> I don't feel Montreal is international - but only because I am soooo used to it! Montreal to me is very very local!


I'd really like to move to Montreal for a semester to learn French. It beats paying 2x as much to learn in Paris and being much closer to home in America is a nice bonus. I've heard good things about Montreal and Quebec City. The other Canadian cities seem boring though, probably cause there is a clear American equivalent: Vancouver/Seattle, Ottawa/Washington, Winnipeg/Omaha, Calgary/Dallas


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

ukiyo said:


> Why are you sick of Shanghai? And if you are why are you still there? Have you been to Korea/Taiwan/Japan?


Maybe because he wants to live in civilized country where people help each other, aren't completely selfish/ignorant, don't blow their nose on the sidewalk, don't pee/shit in subway or supermarket, don't litter everywhere, follow no smoking signs, air is clean etc. etc. Better question would be how can anyone living in China earning money not be sick of it after 1-2 years. I can understand students living for free in dormitory having free education and heavily subsidiezied canteen food won't complain about their good times in China.


----------



## castillo2008 (Oct 28, 2008)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Compared to other parts of the South, Austin is like Japan in terms of its public transportation.


I think Austin is a strange jewel in Texas (at least for a European mind like mine). Perfect size (not too big, not too small), lively dowtown, culture, openminded people, public transport, ... and warm climate, great natural places around (forest, lakes). I think it would be a good place to live


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

weird said:


> From: Barcelona
> 
> To: Sao Paulo, Moscow, Paris, NY, London


Those were for living long term (+5 years)

Now, for a smaller period, like a year or so:

Montréal, Casablanca, Tokyo, Seoul, Saint-Petersburg, Helsinki, Rome, Milan, Naples, Firenze, Athens, Istanbul, Tel-Aviv, Casablanca, Oran, Kiev, Hong Kong, Bombay, Singapore, Sydney, Melbourne, Toronto, Buenos Aires, Rio de Janeiro, Recife, Fortaleza, Brasilia, Santiago, Panama, San Francisco, Chicago, Seattle, Miami, Cape Town, Budapest, Prague, Warsaw, Krakow, Tunis, Tetouan, Dubai and surely some more I didn't think of now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

From: Poland/Singapore

To: Hong Kong, Taipei, Tokyo, Melbourne


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Manitopiaaa said:


> I'd really like to move to Montreal for a semester to learn French. It beats paying 2x as much to learn in Paris and being much closer to home in America is a nice bonus. I've heard good things about Montreal and Quebec City. The other Canadian cities seem boring though, probably cause there is a clear American equivalent: Vancouver/Seattle, Ottawa/Washington, Winnipeg/Omaha, Calgary/Dallas


And Toronto/Chicago .. Too bad there's no Miami, LA or a NYC in Canada...


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Id say Winnipeg is more of a Kansas City


----------



## Dmerdude (Jun 18, 2012)

-Corey- said:


> And Toronto/Chicago .. Too bad there's no Miami, LA or a NYC in Canada...


Nightlife in Toronto is way better than Chicago.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Dmerdude said:


> Nightlife in Toronto is way better than Chicago.


Love these scientific statements that are based in sourced, academic facts..


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

From: United Kingdom

To: Amsterdam, Barcelona, Paris, Hong Kong, Singapore, Toronto, New York


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

musiccity said:


> Id say Winnipeg is more of a Kansas City


KC has like 4x the people as Winnipeg. Winnipeg is a really just an overgrown provincial city


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

-Corey- said:


> And Toronto/Chicago .. Too bad there's no Miami, LA or a NYC in Canada...


Chicago >>>>>>>>>>> Toronto


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm sure they're both kickass.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> I'm sure they're both kickass.


Yeah this is the most accurate. I like both cities, they are both big cities but not so enormous that its overwhelming. Both are pumping with diversity and vibrancy and both have settings on the Great Lakes.


----------



## Dmerdude (Jun 18, 2012)

musiccity said:


> Love these scientific statements that are based in sourced, academic facts..


Well, Boystown in Chicago is very small, and it's not even downtown.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

-Corey- said:


> And Toronto/Chicago .. Too bad there's no Miami, LA or a NYC in Canada...


Toronto is more like the NYC of Canada if anything.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Xusein said:


> Toronto is more like the NYC of Canada if anything.


Yeah, we're New York minus the assholes. :lol:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I really don't see Toronto as a NYC.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Rio, Buenos Aires, Paris, Athens, Barcelona, Milan, Rome, Madrid, Sydney, Berlin, London, Manchester, Montréal, São Paulo, Santiago, Tel-Aviv, Prague, Hamburg, Vienna, Moscow and Saint Petersburg.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

I brought friends from NYC to Toronto and they were shocked how small the city was with little to know transport infrastructure. 

Toronto's bigness came in the last 10-15 years with construction and their combination from a Metro City into a MEGA city... none the less, it has issues and people are paying the price for it everywhere... but nice city.... 

Id like to Live in: 
Barcelona, Miami, Houston, San Diego, Pheonix, Krakow, Frankfurt, Tel Aviv and Melbourne/Sydney..........


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

NYC is for kids. In many respects, it is not significantly different than Disneyland. Toronto has personality. Our mayor delves deeply into civic issues such as gangs and drug abuse, where as in NYC they just make the richest guy in town the mayor, who in turn deals with childish issues; such as the size of pop drinks.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Toronto more real than NYC?


Lmao Thug Lyfe! :gunz:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Scarborough is tougher than Harlem these days.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Harlem hasn't been tough since the early 90s. Now its hipsterland


----------



## Levathian (Apr 28, 2010)

Staten Island on the other hand... :runaway:


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Toronto has the optimal amount of toughness ... like south central LA of the 90s. NYC is now soft like some of those soft European (reduntant?) cities. On the other hand, Chicago is too crime ridden ... comparable to Baghad and Karachi and the likes.


----------



## NOMAD€ (Feb 3, 2013)

Tokyo.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Is possible distant galaxies???


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Out of curiosity, I looked up Toronto Crime Statistics on the Toronto Police website and the city had less murders than hokey doke Nashville. :nuts:

http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/statistics/ytd_stats.php


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

musiccity said:


> Yeah this is the most accurate. I like both cities, they are both big cities but not so enormous that its overwhelming. Both are pumping with diversity and vibrancy and both have settings on the Great Lakes.


Yeah but Toronto is the biggest city in Canada, so that gives it more prominence than Chicago, so, as others have said, you may get a bigger nightlife.. Toronto also seems to have better public services (and a better possibilities to use bikes) than Chicago, but I'm not much informed about it


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

musiccity said:


> Out of curiosity, I looked up Toronto Crime Statistics on the Toronto Police website and the city had less murders than hokey doke Nashville. :nuts: http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/statistics/ytd_stats.php


Does the mayor of Nashville do crack?


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Does having torrid homosexual affairs in the woods at a public park count? :laugh:


That wasn't this mayor but a mayor we had in the 90's. Our current mayor is just a plain old guy. Though having some fat white dude smoking crack still doesn't give you a lot of street cred.

Live in a city like Memphis were the mayor is super corrupt and swindles money out of the public school system.

#ratchet


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

koolio said:


> Toronto has the optimal amount of toughness ... like south central LA of the 90s. NYC is now soft like some of those soft European (reduntant?) cities. On the other hand, Chicago is too crime ridden ... comparable to Baghad and Karachi and the likes.


Right amount of thoughness? What is thoughness? Crime? :lol: And LOL @ calling NYC soft or redundant.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I feel like Koolio is joking, Toronto has always been known as the safest large city in North America.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Toronto has widespread toughness ... not just isolated to some mickey mouse ghettos. Our mayor's approval rating increased when he admitted to smoking crack and hanging out with certifiable gangters. Residents of American cities would be too wimpy to embrace such street cred, which is why they resort to voting for soft billionaires Michael Bloomberg. De Blasio sounds really wimpy too ... essentially a more palatable, mainstreamed version of an Italian tough guy.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Umm.... okay


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

koolio said:


> Our mayor delves deeply into civic issues such as gangs and drug abuse


Toronto is very lucky to have a mayor who cares so much about these issues that he is willing to get himself a crack addiction just to understand better the plight of the oppressed underclass in the city. Such noble devotion to public service should be applauded I think.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

What is the mayor of Shrewsbury doing to better understand the plight of the oppressed underclass?


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

musiccity said:


> What is the mayor of Shrewsbury doing to better understand the plight of the oppressed underclass?


Indeed. I imagine it is easier to emulate crack addiction than English oppression of the Welsh.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

:fiddle:


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Dmerdude said:


> Well, Boystown in Chicago is very small, and it's not even downtown.


Boystown is not just Halsted st. It is all of East Lakeview. Plus you should include all of andersonville and a large part of eastern Edgewater.

Nyc really has no true epicenter of gay life, like what it was in the old days. Nominally, it is Chelsea and Hells Kitchen. But it is much more mixed than Chicago's Boystown. Some of the most interesting bars for younger gays are mixed bars not even located in Manhattan...

And why do you want the gay neighborhood to be in downtown? It is a plus that Boystown is located in the middle of the most vibrant neighborhoods on the Northside.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Xusein said:


> Toronto is more like the NYC of Canada if anything.


New York has as many people in a 100 mile radius than live in all of Canada's 3,800,000 sq. miles. I highly doubt Toronto compares in any way to New York when it's, at best, 1/4 of Canada's population


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

tpe said:


> Boystown is not just Halsted st. It is all of East Lakeview. Plus you should include all of andersonville and a large part of eastern Edgewater.
> 
> Nyc really has no true epicenter of gay life, like what it was in the old days. Nominally, it is Chelsea and Hells Kitchen. But it is much more mixed than Chicago's Boystown. Some of the most interesting bars for younger gays are mixed bars not even located in Manhattan...
> 
> And why do you want the gay neighborhood to be in downtown? It is a plus that Boystown is located in the middle of the most vibrant neighborhoods on the Northside.


All of Manhattan is super gay now: Chelsea, Hell's Kitchen, Greenwich Village, West Village, Meatpacking, Tribeca, Soho, parts of UES. New York is practicaly run by the gayz


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Manitopiaaa said:


> New York has as many people in a 100 mile radius than live in all of Canada's 3,800,000 sq. miles. I highly doubt Toronto compares in any way to New York when it's, at best, 1/4 of Canada's population


And Canada is 1/10 the size of the US.  The comparison was relative not literal.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

AmoreUrbs said:


> Yeah but Toronto is the biggest city in Canada, so that gives it more prominence than Chicago, so, as others have said, you may get a bigger nightlife.. Toronto also seems to have better public services (and a better possibilities to use bikes) than Chicago, but I'm not much informed about it


But not close to NYC. NYC is financial center, the most important city in the world.. while Toronto...


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

EDIT: XD


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Manitopiaaa said:


> All of Manhattan is super gay now: Chelsea, Hell's Kitchen, Greenwich Village, West Village, Meatpacking, Tribeca, Soho, parts of UES. New York is practicaly run by the gayz


I can argue that Manhattan is now much more straight than it used to be.

After all, many of the trendiest Manhattan neighborhoods started out with gays fleeing the older neighborhoods that have become too expensive for them and colonizing these (then) not-so-fashionable areas. With Manhattan much too expensive these days, many of the younger gays have long abandoned Manhattan in favor of the outer boroughs.


----------



## DubaiM (Nov 10, 2013)

epalmasam said:


> I want to say I chose kuala lumpur because KL is full of shopping and entertainment especially around KLCC and Bukit Bintang. I really love KL.......


The climate is exhausting though. I don't need 32 degrees all year, even in the winter..
Toronto would be a nice place for me to live  I really like the city. It's big, but not too big like New York, Tokio, etc. and there's a lot of architecture :cheers: I would generally rather live in Canada than in the US. 

Dubai would be an option too, but... dat climate  At least the winter is not too warm and the humidity is very low.


I will definitely never move to East Asia. The cities are too big and the culture is very different. I would always like to go there on vacation, but living there is an other thing.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DubaiM said:


> The climate is exhausting though. I don't need 32 degrees all year, even in the winter..
> .


Indeed, 30C + all year round is boring and that's why I chose Vancouver as my permanent residence, it has 4 distinct seasons that I can enjoy all out door sports from downhill skiing to beach swimming all within the city limit.


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

from: Montreal

to: Istanbul, Cairo, Paris, London.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Shenzhen, Shanghai, Chongqing, Chengdu, Wuhan, Hangzhou, Nanjing, Taipei, Seoul, Tokyo, Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, London, New York, Sydney, Barcelona, San Francisco, Vancouver and Los Angeles.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*I live in Toronto*

Outside Canada I would choose: New York, San Francisco, Los Angeles, Melbourne, Tokyo


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

In the US, I would like to live in SF, Hawaii, Portland and Chicago.

Singapore is probably the only place I would stay in Asia since its an English and Chinese speaking city and very westernized.

I also don't mind living in Sydney and Melbourne.


----------



## doogerz (May 6, 2003)

I'd live in Auckland in a heartbeat, a nice bungalow in Parnell


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Auckland is a pretty and laid back city, its like a mini Vancouver but without the mountains.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

doogerz said:


> I'd live in Auckland in a heartbeat, a nice bungalow in Parnell


If you have a few million stashed away. Auckland is ridiculously expensive these days. My Mums property has increased in value by $250,000 in four years.


----------



## Trunkys (Dec 10, 2015)

From Toulouse, France.

In this order: Seattle, SF, NYC, Chicago ... and LA (but don't like it really).


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ then why chose it? :dunno:


----------



## Trunkys (Dec 10, 2015)

Good question. Well, it's kind of plan B. :lol:


----------



## Vintage812 (Feb 10, 2016)

From Moscow, Russia
I'd like to live in Adamstown


----------



## HEREDIANO1 (Aug 7, 2014)

From :Costa Rica

To: Any Ucranian city.


----------



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

HEREDIANO1 said:


> From :Costa Rica
> 
> To: Any Ucranian city.


May I ask why?


For me : 
Vancouver (I think I will go there when I die if I don't make it there before, it felt like heaven when I visited), 
Paris (because Paris), 
Rio de Janeiro (for the heat, the scenery, the vibrance), 
Berlin (it just felt very easy going and laid back), 
Helsinki (because I just like the environment there, many of the residential areas feel more like forests than city).


----------



## The Enthusiast (Jul 31, 2015)

From: Belgrade

To: Melbourne, London ,Stockholm, Zürich

:cheers:


----------



## kevito (Oct 28, 2010)

From: Los Angeles
To: London,Nice,Paris,Genoa,Sydney,Melbourne,Miami,Madrid,Sevilla,Hong Kong,New York,Tokio,Amsterdam,


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

From: Kyiv
To: Adelaide, Melbourne, Sidney, Auckland, San Francisco. Also it would be interesting to live couple of years in Mexico city


----------



## jediwarrior67 (Mar 29, 2013)

From: Strasbourg, France
To: Tokyo, Osaka, Nagoya, Kyoto, Rio de Janeiro, Buenos Aires, Rome, Turin


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

From: Rijeka, Croatia
To: Marseille


----------



## Yankoff (Jun 22, 2014)

From: Stara Zagora, Bulgaria
To: Passau, Germany. Definately Passau


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

care to explain why choose Passau?


----------



## Geuse (Jul 2, 2015)

I have a crush on New York atm. Totally infatuated :S
It just seem so far fetched to move there. Ugh, dreams...


----------



## Albert1978 (Mar 27, 2016)

Big Apple, no doubt.
Maybe London also.


----------



## smorrissey (Mar 17, 2016)

Mexico City!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

After living in Auckland for 9 years I can tell you that it is a very expensive city to live in, also, if you are conservative and a car lover you will love the city - if you are extremely broad-minded and a cyclist and/or lover of public transport, you will hate it.

From: Melbourne
To: Paris (with lots of money and not permanently), Queenstown, New Zealand (ideally 6 months in Melbourne and 6 months in Q'Town). I have travelled a lot and I can confidently say that there are very few places that steal my heart as much as Melbourne does.


----------



## AA999 (Mar 31, 2016)

From: USA

To: Stockholm, Berlin, Madrid, Barcelona, Bucharest, Oslo, LA, San Francisco and others


----------



## Ron Stark (Apr 1, 2016)

From: US

To: Monte Carlo


----------



## ginamaro (Jan 3, 2016)

From : indonesia

To : Berlin


----------



## mccarryj (Mar 22, 2016)

To : Minnesota


----------



## soremi (Apr 24, 2016)

From: Poland
to anywhere else with better economy
Just kidding, to:
Paris


----------



## Windblower (Apr 11, 2010)

From Budapest to Budapest


----------



## Hugoworld (Jul 7, 2016)

From: Germany
To: London, New York, Singapore, Sydney


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000 (May 17, 2016)

From :Kuala Lumpur
To:London,Zurich,Chicago,Seoul,Tokyo


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Jasse James said:


> From: Kyiv
> To: Adelaide, Melbourne, Sidney, Auckland, San Francisco. Also it would be interesting to live couple of years in Mexico city


 Interesting, why Adelaide?


----------



## villoab (May 31, 2016)

From: Manila
To: Zurich, Bern, Basel, Luzern, Zermatt, Grindelwald (CH), and Edinburgh (UK)

I just love Switzerland and Scotland


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

From: Manila
To: Sydney

Reasons: Weather and Quality of Life.


----------



## Jacques DV (Aug 30, 2016)

I would like to discover how life is in Dubai.
I heard so many things about it from expats.
Seems there's a good vibe around with the coming Expo 2020...


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

As of now I'm content with the city I live in, but when I have to:

From: Tilburg

To: Rotterdam, Jakarta

Precondition (besides work): Jakarta should open an MRT line, so not before 2018.


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

From: Ghent (Belgium)
To: Montreal, Toronto, London, Berlin


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

From: Zürich

To: Zürich

Reasons: Life Quality, Nature, Income, Major Airport, Public Transportation, Direct Democracy

Would love to live for a year or two in: Berlin, London, Tokyo


----------



## Woolkid (Mar 18, 2015)

From: Warsaw

To: Berlin (appears to be a chill-out place, not much traffic, incredibly spacious, close to Poland) or Tehran (exactly opposite to Berlin, but great ski slopes close to the city, cheap, the friendliest people I have ever experienced)


----------



## Pescara_Calcio (Mar 23, 2010)

From: Pescara, Italy
To: Buenos Aires, Argentina - Toulouse, France - Salamanca, Spain.


----------



## faigy (Oct 14, 2016)

From: USA
To: Oslo, Copenhagen, Vilnius, Helsinki, Tallinn, St. Petersburg


----------



## blacksabat (Feb 14, 2017)

My home town Malaysia is the best place for me to stay,, but if I need to choose for stay at another city I will choose the cool weather such as Macau and Switzerland


----------



## Sainton (Oct 21, 2016)

Munchen


----------



## Simgiov (Oct 21, 2009)

From: Milan, Italy
To: Copenhagen, Denmark

Reasons: great urban settings, working environment, cycling, cool weather, nice connections with the whole Europe.

My personal problem with Milan is the weather (pollution in summer makes it feels like 40-45 °C) and the lack of cycling infrastructure.

Other choices: Porto (Portugal), Montreal (Canada)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I just added a poll; choise your choises... :cheers:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

From USA.
To Sydney, Melbourne, London.


----------



## kasta creative (Feb 23, 2017)

*0812 2001 3343 (Tsel), JASA DESAIN RUMAH BANDUNG*

architectural traveling, i think its interesting 

From: USA

To: Paris, Indonesia, Singapore


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

Vienna, Barcelona, Buenos Aires, Tokyo, Melbourne, Sydney


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

From: Canada

To: New York, San Francisco, Washington, Boston


----------



## Obezyanka Nol (Mar 11, 2017)

_From:_ UK

_Lived in:_ Sydney, Brisbane, Québec city, Moscow, Birmingham, Sheffield

_Would like to live in:_ Montreal, Hong Kong, New York, San Francisco, Paris, London, Manchester (some of these places feel like home already)


----------



## PeruGian12 (Jan 11, 2017)

From: Peru
To: New York, Vancouver, London, Paris & Barcelona


----------



## Haifon (May 7, 2017)

Baghdad.


----------



## casocerrado (Oct 20, 2016)

From: Argentina

To: Edmonton, Toronto, Berlin, Edinburgh , Minneapolis, Pittsburgh, Budapest, Amsterdam, Den Haag.


----------



## Stanley12 (Nov 27, 2017)

Well!I would like to live in Melbourne.It provides best living conditions.Have good infrastructure facilities,good culture and environment,education,health care facilities etc.Known for its trendy cafes, bars including underground bars,unique shops,book stores and laneways.Gorgeous Yarra River is the prime spot for water sports, boating, and city views.Arts like music are popular in Melbourne.City is filled with parks and gardens which is open to public.


----------

